# Help with Receiver - Yamaha rx-v771?



## galkno3 (Apr 21, 2012)

What do you guys think? I was after the 671 however I found out that this is not available locally and the company offered me the 771 for a similar price (50 euros more). I've read good reviews about the 671 but none about the 771 so I thought I'd ask for your opinion. Should I go for it or get another receiver? Or wait for the 671? I will e hooking up a 5.1 system (which I haven't purchased yet), and a power amp to power my 2 Clark synthesis transducers.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I compared the two on Yamaha's UK website and don't see a huge difference. You're adding a power amp, so the slight difference in power is a moot point. The 771 has 2 subwoofer outputs and YPAO _multi-point _measurement which are both good things. Are they worth 50 Euros (~$66.00)? :scratch:

FWIW-the 771 is a discontinued product according to the website.


----------



## galkno3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Unfortunately in my country we don't get latest products available and if we do they are pretty expensive! Onkyo TX-NR579 (or if I extend my budget - nR609) and Denon AVR1912 are also within price range however I've read reviews and comments that I'm better off with a Yamaha 671 (so I assume a 771 would even be better?).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For 50 Euros, I would definitely get the next Series higher as it is rare to be able to do so for so little. Even better that you would be supporting a local HT Store.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## galkno3 (Apr 21, 2012)

You're referring to the 771 right?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

galkno3 said:


> You're referring to the 771 right?


Yes. Sorry about the confusion about it being from another retailer. And please believe, if you read glowing Reviews about a particular AVR. the next level up of the same Series will only be better. Usually more power, Inputs/Outputs, etc.. Especially for such a small difference in price, I would do it in a heartbeat.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## galkno3 (Apr 21, 2012)

And since its the same price of the onkyo NR609? I.e. yamaha 771 vs onkyo nr609.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

galkno3 said:


> And since its the same price of the onkyo NR609? I.e. yamaha 771 vs onkyo nr609.


Hello,
I really like that the Yamaha has Preamp Outputs for adding an Outboard Amplifier down the road. As the 609 only offers Audyssey 2EQ, you are not getting EQ on the Subwoofer Channel like you would with an Audyssey MultEQ Model.

Both offer Networked Connectivity for Pandora, Streaming Music from your Computer, Spotify, etc.. The 609 did post a stellar Bench Test when Reviewed. It output 90 Watts when tested into 5/7 Channels. For comparisons sake, the Yamaha Aventage RX-A1010 costs twice as much and is shamed by it,
Here is the Bench Test of the Yamaha:
Two channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 116.9 watts 
1% distortion at 133.9 watts

Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 53.5 watts 
1% distortion at 65.3 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 52.5 watts 
1% distortion at 63.0 watts

Here is the Onkyo:
Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 81.0 watts 
1% distortion at 95.1 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 77.7 watts 
1% distortion at 88.9 watts
This graph shows that the TX-NR609’s left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 105.6 watts and 1 percent distortion at 124.3 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 146.8 watts and 1 percent distortion at 188.6 watts.

In the US, we have the Aventage Line and the 771 is not available. The RX-A1010 I think is actually more comparable to the 871 which makes the Onkyo's far greater measured power all the more impressive. 

I will say that Yamaha makes a very reliable AVR and many believe them to be the most trouble free out there. Some Onkyo's have had issues. While my experience has been overwhelmingly positive with Onkyo, others have not been as lucky. However, most Onkyo Owners here have been quite happy with their AVR's in terms of reliability.

It really comes down to the size of your Room, the Speakers you own, and if you are using a Subwoofer. If your Speakers are not very efficient, the Onkyo offers a major advantage in terms of power. It is not even close. However, if using something like Klipschs and Subwoofers, the Yamaha would provide sufficient power.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## galkno3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for your detailed reply! I do not own speakers and subwoofers yet since I'm putting everything up from scratch. I am considering getting:

2x) Klipsch RB-41 MK II 
2x) Klipsch RS 41 MK II or F10
1x) Klipsch RC-42 MK II 
1x) Klipsch SW-308
Yamaha 771 receiver
Behringer A500
2 Clark synthesis 100W (4 ohm) transducers

What do you think of this setup? Room size is 13x13 ft.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With Klipschs it should be fine, but I would personally prefer the flexibility of the added power of the Onkyo should you not like the way Klipschs sound. For any Speaker but Klipsch, I would absolutely go with the Onkyo. 

However, if open to adding a Power Amplifier to the Yamaha, it is a whole different World as Power Amplifiers have far more power usually than all but the most expensive AVR. However, especially in Europe, a Multichannel Amplifier is not cheap and the 609 has enough power by itself to drive all but the most difficult Speakers. The 609 does not have Preamp Outputs like the Yamaha. If you could find a deal on a 709, you would have it all. Including a far more advanced RoomEQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## galkno3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Even the 609 has 2 pre-outs. ***sub


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

galkno3 said:


> Even the 609 has 2 pre-outs. ***sub


Hello,
I am not sure I am following you, Could you explain what you are trying to get across please? Regardless, the 609 does not have Preamp Outputs for using a Power Amplifier to drive the main zone, However, the 609 is so powerful, you really should not need an amp unless using Speakers like mine or in a huge space.
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

galkno3 said:


> Even the 609 has 2 pre-outs. ***sub


I _think_ that it's a reference to the two subwoofer (7*.2* AVR) outputs. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## galkno3 (Apr 21, 2012)

I apologize for not being clear. Yes Gary, I was referring to the 2 sub pre-outs.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

galkno3 said:


> I apologize for not being clear. Yes Gary, I was referring to the 2 sub pre-outs.


----------



## galkno3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok now I have a dilemma! lol


----------

